# Smoant Pasito RBA coils



## bwbwings (22/11/20)

Hoping some of the amazing Veterans can help.

I am looking at getting the Pasito RBA because it is getting harder to find coils and they don't last long anyway.

Can anyone offer insights into the RBA as well as where I could be pre-built coils (don't build my own).

Thanks you in advance for any help and insights you can offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hoping some of the amazing Veterans can help.
> 
> I am looking at getting the Pasito RBA because it is getting harder to find coils and they don't last long anyway.
> 
> ...


I liked the Pasito and rated it when i reviewed it but just haven't really used it since but i know @KZOR really likes it so he would be able to assist better than me, not sure who else has it on the forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/20)

Like most of the pod systems RBAs, it’s a pain to build and properly wick  I fiddled with it a few times then gave it all away. If you don’t have a lot of time and patience and can afford something else, my advice is let go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## fbb1964 (23/11/20)

bwbwings said:


> Hoping some of the amazing Veterans can help.
> 
> I am looking at getting the Pasito RBA because it is getting harder to find coils and they don't last long anyway.
> 
> ...


FT still stock coils.

https://www.fasttech.com/category/0/search/p/0?&keywords=Pasito+coil

One of the reasons I like to still use the istick pico and vaporesso swag 2 mods are they both use tfv8 coils in the smok baby beast and nrg pe tanks. Lots of cheap excellent quality coils available to stock up on. Clones available cheaper and better than original smok coils. I cannot fault the vapesoon and xfkm coils I use they last a long time with good flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## fbb1964 (23/11/20)

BTW I agree if you want to save a ton of money to go the diy wicking tank route looking longer term. I have a crate full of cotton, mesh, coils and quite a few rda, rta and rdta tanks as backup for when my backup coils might run out. I've been tempted many a time at the awesome new pod systems available now in the market but the pod coils being quite pricey and who knows how long a specific model pod coils will be available has stopped me from buying a pod system just yet. Diy wicking in a rta, rda or rdta was tricky enough for me I won't even try and diy in a pod rta due to their small size.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/20)

fbb1964 said:


> BTW I agree if you want to save a ton of money to go the diy wicking tank route looking longer term. I have a crate full of cotton, mesh, coils and quite a few rda, rta and rdta tanks as backup for when my backup coils might run out. I've been tempted many a time at the awesome new pod systems available now in the market but the pod coils being quite pricey and who knows how long a specific model pod coils will be available has stopped me from buying a pod system just yet.


I think you would be perfectly safe to go for a Vaporesso using the GTX PnP coils or Voopoo using their PnP coils as they both have released so many devices all taking the same coils guaranteeing both availability and long term supply!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (23/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I think you would be perfectly safe to go for a Vaporesso using the GTX PnP coils or Voopoo using their PnP coils as they both have released so many devices all taking the same coils guaranteeing both availability and long term supply!


Question if I may. Looking at all the posts of pnp coils leaking bad which is the better pnp coils to use in which pod system? With 18650 battery not inbuilt. As advised I like the vandy vape kylin aio most but coils are scarce and expensive. Not interchangeable as well. Thats why I haven't bought it yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (23/11/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Question if I may. Looking at all the posts of pnp coils leaking bad which is the better pnp coils to use in which pod system? With 18650 battery not inbuilt. As advised I like the vandy vape kylin aio most but coils are scarce and expensive. Not interchangeable as well. Thats why I haven't bought it yet.


I haven't had any leaking from the Luxe pod kit as Vaporesso have done a great job with a leak resistant pod. The Voopoo PnP coils do leak if the pod is left in some on this forum say they don't get leaking but i do and i post many places and Voopoo PnP coils do leak but boy do they give good flavour you just need to not leave the pod attached overnight (some say they don't get leaking they get heavy condensation lol which is what someone who gets leaking but is in denial says lol)! Personally though i just head for a rebuildable option so i am testing the Drag Max at the moment but i have the VXV soulmate RDTA pod attached as i know the supplied coils well so going for a leakfree more restricted vape instead!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (23/11/20)

Pasito RBA is awesome, used mine forever until i broke the mod  if you want the mod as backup spares and/or the rba, lemme know, mahala 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## bwbwings (26/11/20)

Spongebob said:


> Pasito RBA is awesome, used mine forever until i broke the mod  if you want the mod as backup spares and/or the rba, lemme know, mahala
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk



Always happy for any spares you can offer


----------

